# Vasectomy Reversal



## mrsESSEX (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there first post  

Not sure if this is the correct place....im sure a mod will shift me somewhere else if its not lol

Hubby had a VR 2 weeks ago 16th Aug 2010.. 

We already together have 2 healthy boys... and we both decided in 2004 that we didnt want anymore... stupidly this was at the age of 27 for me   silly i know..and 30 for him...

Anyway... as everyone had predicted 6 yrs ago 'we'd regret it'.... we did...hence the VR.

I'm VERY realisitic...and KNOW the chances are around 60-70% although we did seek an expert surgeon with micro skills...surgery went very well and sperm was seen. 

Heres hoping !

Be lovely to hear from any success stories x


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Mrs E

We are in the same position as you, although I am a bit older lol. We have 2 little boys our eldest is 7 and our youngest 6 and my hubby had the vas when my youngest was 7 months and we soo regret it.

Who did the reversal?

We have been researching this for years, and we make appointments and then run out of money, but now we have decided on DH going to the states for surgery.

xx


----------



## Jemima Puddleduck (Sep 24, 2009)

Ladies, you should pop on over to the positive vasectomy part 3 board - we had a BFP last week!! You would be most welcome


----------

